# Canadian Naval Centennial



## Edward Campbell

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_ is an article About A new Navy monument in Ottawa, being built to commemorate the Naval Centennial in 2010:
--------------------------
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Ottawa+navy+monument/1195677/story.html

 Ottawa to get $2M navy monument
*NCC expected to OK historic Richmond Landing for memorial in honour of service’s centennial*

BY RANDY BOSWELL, THE OTTAWA CITIZEN

JANUARY 20, 2009

OTTAWA — The federal government is set to approve construction of a $2-million monument celebrating the 100th anniversary of the Canadian navy at a storied site in downtown Ottawa, just upstream from Parliament Hill next to the new Canadian War Museum.

The monument, to be built next year in honour of the 1910 beginnings of a Canadian naval force independent of British control, is being developed by the naval branch of the Canadian Forces and the National Capital Commission.

The project was approved in September by the NCC’s board of directors, but neither the design nor location of the planned monument have been disclosed. Further details are expected to be announced Thursday at the NCC’s next public meeting.
But a Canadian Forces document listing activities planned for the navy’s centennial has already revealed that Richmond Landing — the place where, 200 years ago, all Ottawa River boat traffic came ashore — has been chosen as the showcase site.

Paul Seguna, public affairs officer for the Canadian Naval Centennial Project, confirmed Monday that Richmond Landing is the navy’s preferred location for the monument and that the NCC is poised to approve it this week.

Although the monument won’t be completed until 2011, a model is expected to be unveiled at the site on May 4, 2010 — 100 years to the day after the navy’s controversial creation under then-prime minister Sir Wilfrid Laurier.

On the same day, a special centennial ship’s bell is to be presented to the people of Canada at a Parliament Hill ceremony featuring “waters from Canada’s three oceans, the Great Lakes and an area of international maritime operations” collected by Canadian navy ships.

The centennial celebrations will actually begin a year early, kicked off this June with a visit to Vancouver by Prince Edward, the Earl of Wessex, and Countess Sophie.

There, the royals will unveil a ship’s mast commemorating Canada’s navy at Prospect Point in Stanley Park.

In July, the colonial roots of the Canadian navy will be recalled at a ceremony marking the 250th anniversary of the Halifax dockyard.

Having a Conservative federal government presiding over the navy’s centennial celebrations should produce some moments rich with historical irony.

Laurier’s push to create an independent Canadian naval force in 1910 — rather than contribute cash to a pre-First World War buildup of the British navy — was hailed by Liberals at the time as a major advance in Canadian nationhood, but was bitterly opposed by Robert Borden, leader of the opposition Conservatives, who supported a strengthening of ties with the mother country and stronger Canadian support for Britain’s maritime defence.

Quebec nationalists, convinced that any major naval investment by Canada was essentially a gift to the British, also condemned Laurier’s scheme.

The Canadian navy was born with the passage of the Naval Service Act on May 4, 1910, but the controversy surrounding it helped torpedo Laurier’s Liberal government in a 1911 election that saw Borden become prime minister and his Conservative government take Canada into the First World War.

_Canwest News Service_

© Copyright (c) The Ottawa Citizen
-------------------------


Does anyone know exactly where the monument will be? In/around _Laroche Park_ or will it be on the War Museum’s property, close to the bend in Vimy Road?


----------



## gwp

For more information on the Canadian Navy Centennial. 

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/centennial/


----------



## gwp

On 4 May 2009 date, our 99th anniversary as a Canadian navy, TELUS Mobility has introduced and made available free of charge a number of navy ring tones for download for use with their phones.    

These ring tones include: 

Pipe the Side (one of the most familiar pipes) 
Hands to Dinner (an interesting pipe and would be a great noontime alarm) 
Wakey Wakey (for many just for those special morning wake up calls) 
Heart of Oak (not yet available but 'to follow') 

The ring tone access is from a hidden link -  http://TelusMSF.mqube.us/TelusMobile2/catalogassets.aspx?c=102202797  This address is not a computer web site - it must be keyed into your cellular  to access the ring tones (A shortcut method is being investigated).  These tones will be available for download until the end of May.  Please note,   the TELUS phone must have internet access to the URL to download the ring tone.

These navy ring tones will make great conversation pieces and are an excellent reminder of our 99th anniversary and the exciting centennial program to commemorate, to celebrate and to commit.  Enjoy!

We have now entered our 100th year.  Please pass the word and ring tone.


----------



## Snakedoc

Surprising that Telus is even aware of the anniversary, good on them for doing something at the least!


----------



## gwp

*CANADIAN NAVY TO RECEIVE NEW QUEEN’S COLOUR AT PUBLIC EVENT IN JUNE​ * 

HALIFAX – The Canadian Navy will receive a replacement Queen’s Colour on Saturday, June 27th, 2009, at noon at the Garrison Grounds near the Halifax Citadel during a formal parade presided over by Her Excellency, the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada. Also in attendance will be her husband, Mr. Jean-Daniel Lafond.

The event is free. People of all ages are most welcome to join in celebrating the rich naval history of our country, while sending a strong signal of support to the contemporary navy as it undertakes operations around the world.   

This event, formally entitled the “Consecration and Presentation of the Queen’s Colour”, will be a grand spectacle of pageantry, naval traditions and music. 

Over 100 members of the massed band of the Navy comprising members from the renowned Stadacona, Naden and Naval Reserve bands will provide the musical backdrop as 400 sailors and officers from across the country march in a display of precision drill and pageantry.  A 21-gun Vice Regal Salute will be fired from the ramparts of the Citadel, while a low fly past of maritime aviation will provide an air element to the event.  

“The Queen’s Colour is a most cherished symbol of the Navy. It receives the utmost respect wherever it is paraded,” said Rear Admiral Paul Maddison, Commander of Maritime Forces Atlantic.  He added, “This ceremony is similar to the changing of the guard seen on Parliament Hill in Ottawa, only much larger and with a distinctive naval flavour as befits the rich sea-going heritage of Canadian cities such as Halifax, Victoria and Québec City.” 

The last event of this kind and magnitude occurred at the same location in 1979, when the current Queen’s Colour was consecrated and presented by Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother on behalf of Queen Elizabeth II as tens of thousands of citizens looked on. For Canadian naval officers and sailors, this is a once in a career experience. 

More than a flag, The Queen’s Colour is a symbol of respect to military service, representing heroism and honour. Having been proudly displayed for thirty years, the current Queen’s Colour is ready to be retired and replaced by a successor.  

-30-​


----------



## gwp

The Navy Centennial Bell will be cast in HMC Dockyard at Esquimalt on Wednesday.  The Commanders NAVRES and MARPAC will officiate.  

The Canadian Navy Centennial Bell is a 12-inch bell normally installed in a frigate or destroyer. Weighing about 90-pounds, it will be suitably engraved in celebration of the Canadian Naval Centennial. Adding special meaning and history to the bell is that it is cast from material collected and donated to represent the century of naval service that the bell celebrates. Included amongst the artefacts are navigation tools, cap badges, shell casings, uniform buttons, boatswains call, ship’s fittings and equipment and even flammable items such as pieces of uniform, letters and photographs that will vaporize and add essence with the metal items. The artefacts represent ships, submarines, naval air and the men and women of the entire period from 1910 to 2010.

The bell will be cast by sailors at the Fleet Maintenance Facility Cape Breton Foundry located in HMC Dockyard at Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt in Victoria, during a ceremony on Sept. 30, 2009.  The casting will be polished and engraved by the artisans at the Fleet Maintenance Facility and is will serve as a piece d’art when the Navy celebrates it second century in 2110.

The Bell Rope:  The Bell will be decorated with a colourful rope chosen from amongst several created by sailors across Canada in a national competition. 

The Bell Book:   A book will accompany the Centennial Bell to highlight the history of the bell and list the variety of artefacts it is made from. The book will record the participants at the casting and dedication ceremonies, the winner of the bell rope contest, and a description of the events supported by photographs and art. 

Navy Waters Collection:  Throughout 2009 Canadian Navy ships and submarines were tasked to collect water from Canada’s three oceans – Atlantic, Pacific, and Arctic, as well the Gulf of St. Lawrence, the Great Lakes, and international theatres of operations.  The water samples reflect the country’s domestic maritime interests and the Navy’s international operations.  On Battle of Atlantic weekend in Halifax (April 30 – May 1, 2010) there will be a ceremony aboard the Second World War Corvette, HMCS SACKVILLE, when the six water samples, symbolic of the navy’s history and missions, will be combined together as a national collection. The combined waters and a video of its collection will be an important aspect of the dedication ceremony in Ottawa on May 4, 2010.

Centennial Bell Ceremony: On the 100th anniversary of the Naval Service Act, May 4, 2010, the bell will be the center piece of a ceremony in Ottawa to rededicate the Navy to the next 100 years of service to Canada.  The bell will be christened with the combined waters and presented to the people of Canada as a gift in perpetuity, and sounded as a promise of loyal service for the next 100 years.  The bell with its rope and book will be a permanent reminder to all Canadians that Canada is a Maritime Nation dependant upon the oceans for our national prosperity


----------



## Edward Campbell

I went to view the Navy Memorial designs.

There are, essentially, two concepts:

1. A long memorial "walkway" that exploits the full length of the peninsula on which the memorial will stand. (Go to Google Earth and enter "Portage Bridge, Ottawa, ON" and then move your mouse until you are at/around 45o25'14.00"N 75o42'38.00"W to see the piece of land.)

2. An oval in the rough centre of the peninsula.

Here is one of the contending designs, one of the long "walkways."


----------



## Edward Campbell

Here is a second design, one of the two ovals.


----------



## Edward Campbell

A third design, another of the elongated "walkways."


----------



## Edward Campbell

The fourth design, the second oval.


----------



## Edward Campbell

And the fifth and final design, the third long walkway.


----------



## The Bread Guy

....without a mascot?  In this case, a Newfoundland Sea Dog mascot - this from MERX:


> "Nature of Requirements:  Mascots of Newfoundland dogs for the Department of National Defence Navy Centennial are required.
> 
> Up to four mascots are to be worn by adult performers wearing fur-like fabrics, cell foam-filled heads, hockey helmets, t-shirts, and baseball caps. The requirement also includes storage bags, cooling vest inserts, maintenance kits, and user guides. Embroidered logos appear on many of the items with artwork provided by the Navy. Delivery is required to 101 Colonel By Drive, Ottawa within 49 calendar days of approval of final sketches and fabrics."



My fave bit of the bid package?  This, from the detailed specs:


> "Each mascot will include:
> • Complete mascot (as detailed in these specifications)
> • Baseball hat (with correct embroidered logos)
> • T-Shirt (with correct embroidered logos) and embroidery of all logos and a name embroidered on the back of the shirt (to be provided).
> • Custom made waterproof head and body bags for easy transportation, storage and protection of character.
> *• Basic guide with advice on character maintenance, performing and management* (Taking care of the kit, or of the Sea Dog persona?)  ;D
> • Basic maintenance kit (includes repair items, basic repair guide and maintenance items)
> • Cooling vest with inserts"


----------



## MARS

Shared with the usual caveats

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/ottawa/Navy+monument+contest+already+making+waves/2057212/story.html

------------------------------------------
Navy monument contest already making waves

Public reacts strongly to final designs

By Robert Sibley, The Ottawa CitizenOctober 2, 2009 10:29 AM

A new national monument in Ottawa honouring the Canadian navy promises to provoke strong public response long before it is unveiled, judging by the reaction of those who attended a public display of proposed designs Thursday.

About 200 people, including many naval personnel, streamed through the government Conference Centre on Rideau Street to view the designs of five "finalists" selected by a National Capital Commission jury as the best of 49 project proposals submitted in a cross-country competition earlier this year.

"The monument ... will help raise a public consciousness that the navy is a truly national institution that has played and continues to play a significant role in the development and security of the country," Vice-Admiral Dean McFadden, head of Maritime Command, told the gathering.

The Canadian navy will mark the centenary of its founding next year. Parliament passed the Naval Services Act on May 4, 1910, bringing the Royal Canadian navy into being. The monument, which will be officially unveiled in May 2011, is to be located at Richmond Landing on the Ottawa River, just below Library and Archives Canada.

Thursday's event was the first time the NCC has invited members of the public to offer their comment on a monument design competition. And comment they did, with reactions ranging from hostile to praiseworthy.

"All designs, unfortunately, reflect the wooly, wooly, washed out philosophy of the federal government and (its) institutions," one critic wrote at a table set up for both specific and general comments. Another person, however, found the five designs all "strong (and) forceful."

The five design teams are headed by well-known Canadian artists and architects: Montreal artist Melvin Charney, perhaps best known, at least in Ottawa, for the Human Rights Monument on Elgin Street; Marlene Hilton-Moore, who designed the popular Valiants Memorial in Confederation Square; Toronto landscape architect David Leinster and artist Allan Harding MacKay; artist Al McWilliams and architect Joost Bakker, both of Vancouver; and artist David Pearl and architect Ian Dance, both of Ontario.

Hilton-Moore's and Charney's proposals seemed to generate the most comment, positive and negative.

"The only project which immediately says 'navy," one respondent wrote about Hilton-Moore's design, which shows what looks like the deck of a ship as it plows through a landscape designed to resemble a tossing sea, with life-size figures on the bridge. Another commentator praised it for its "great public space." Others, however, dismissed it as "unfriendly."

Charney's design is, arguably, the most grandly conceived, with its long walkway, a plaza-like ceremonial "deck," and a Tower of Light beacon that'll be seen from Parliament Hill. "The best one by far," declared one person. Another, though, rejected it as "too stark and impersonal."

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Edward Campbell

MARS said:
			
		

> Shared with the usual caveats
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/ottawa/Navy+monument+contest+already+making+waves/2057212/story.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> Navy monument contest already making waves
> 
> Public reacts strongly to final designs
> 
> ...
> 
> Hilton-Moore's and Charney's proposals seemed to generate the most comment, positive and negative.
> 
> "The only project which immediately says 'navy," one respondent wrote about Hilton-Moore's design, which shows what looks like the deck of a ship as it plows through a landscape designed to resemble a tossing sea, with life-size figures on the bridge. Another commentator praised it for its "great public space." Others, however, dismissed it as "unfriendly."
> 
> Charney's design is, arguably, the most grandly conceived, with its long walkway, a plaza-like ceremonial "deck," and a Tower of Light beacon that'll be seen from Parliament Hill. "The best one by far," declared one person. Another, though, rejected it as "too stark and impersonal."
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------




The Hilton-Moore design is the first of the pictures I posted above and the Charney design is the third.


----------



## kratz

I went to the CNC website and was interested in finding out more about the commemorative items available in CANEX and online. I was impressed with the offerings available online and wanted to see them for myself before purchasing any.

Fortunately, this CANEX has CNC items for sale. I want to hear others opinions on some of these items? I am disappointed in many of the clothing items with the CNC silk screen design, vice the embroidered design. There are too few CNC clothing items that interest me with what I prefer (embroidered). 

I was not sure if I should start a new thread or post this question here.


----------



## Stoker

To tell you the truth I wasn't very impressed with the commemorative items offerings at all, they look cheap and tacky. I really didn't like the logo either. I can't seeing buying anything except for the commemorative book.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Though a HUGE proponent of Naval History, I have a hard time justifying $80 for a golf shirt. Somebody took us for a ride here. Ships can get high quality shirts with not only the ships crest and Mess embroidered on the chest but your name (optional) on a sleeve as well for half this amount. Maybe, some of the profits are going to support SACKVILLE's potential new home in a revamped Maritime Museum of the Atlantic??? I like to think that anyway but suspect more that it is likely greed on the part of someone up the procurement food chain. As for the design, no, not the best in my opinion either but it is the Centennial design and will not be changed.


----------



## gcclarke

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Though a HUGE proponent of Naval History, I have a hard time justifying $80 for a golf shirt. Somebody took us for a ride here. Ships can get high quality shirts with not only the ships crest and Mess embroidered on the chest but your name (optional) on a sleeve as well for half this amount. Maybe, some of the profits are going to support SACKVILLE's potential new home in a revamped Maritime Museum of the Atlantic??? I like to think that anyway but suspect more that it is likely greed on the part of someone up the procurement food chain. As for the design, no, not the best in my opinion either but it is the Centennial design and will not be changed.



Agreed. Maybe if they have produced a decent technical t-shirt, I'd pick one up, but I've certainly got enough polos to last me a decade or two. 

I'll probably pick up a copy of Salty Dips vol 9, and maybe one of the car magnet packs. Other than that, there's nothing there that really interests me. Unless someone wants to foot the bill for one of those swords for me? 

No... ? Anyone ... ?

Dang.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I want to chime in, too. I am disappointed with both the range and price of souveniers.

I have some family interest in the Navy (father and son serving from _circa_ 1925 to the present - *not continuously!*) so I would like to help "celebrate," but not at any price.


----------



## MARS

I suggest you don't trouble yourself too much with the swag.  If you do want to "celebrate", I do suggest you do so by attending the public parades and events in Ottawa - Freedom of the City, public dedications et al.  I can find out from CARLETON what they have planned in addition to the national events.  I think that, for those of us who are still serving and for the retired vets, we do appreciate seeing lots of spectators.  That is certainly the case here in Toronto where our parades tend to go largely unnoticed, despite our media releases.  bring your friends too...if you guys can pry yourselves away from the bar for long enough


----------



## Edward Campbell

MARS said:
			
		

> ... bring your friends too...if you guys can pry yourselves away from the bar for long enough




We can always pry ourselves away from the bar of the *Army* Officers' Mess to watch sailors pretend to  iper: march.  iper:


----------



## MARS

Well, if the Army Officer's Mess will take you... 

This "marching" thing you speak of is, in reality, a bunch of sailors on a pub crawl, looking for the next bar.  If we happen to stop somewhere along the route, it is because someone thinks they have spotted some beer.

_Edited for spelling_


----------



## gcclarke

MARS said:
			
		

> Well, if the Army Officer's Mess will take you...
> 
> This "marching" thing you speak of is, in reality, a bunch of sailors on a pub crawl, looking for the next bar.  If we happen to stop somewhere along the route, it is because someone things they have spotted some beer.



I was always under the impression that the proper marching formation for sailors was a gaggle.


----------



## kratz

The Ottawa Citizen has reported this afternoon the announcement the Naval Monument design has been chosen. The above link provides a drawing, along with a description of the design.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Guys (and Gals);
I almost feel guilty doing this (maybe even slightly treasonous!!!) but check out this link for Navy Centennial merchandise:
http://www.brymark.com/slopskitshop/
I like also where some of their profits go.


----------



## Hawk

The lapel pin is nice.

Nice to see the old jokes about marching style are still going on. The Army and Air Force always laughed at us at Naden years ago.



			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> I was always under the impression that the proper marching formation for sailors was a gaggle.


----------



## tree hugger

I like their logo much better than the official one.


----------



## FSTO

Hawk said:
			
		

> The lapel pin is nice.
> 
> Nice to see the old jokes about marching style are still going on. The Army and *Air Force  * always laughed at us at Naden years ago.



Air Force and marching? I thought they outlawed that the day they learned to fly!


----------



## Hawk

You could be right


			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> Air Force and marching? I thought they outlawed that the day they learned to fly!



Maybe that's why WE laughed at the ones who got nailed for parade at Naden!


----------



## jollyjacktar

I agree that this logo looks much better than the "official" one.  Shame they don't have a tee shirt  or coffee mug option.  Still, I'd buy from these guys before the Canex just for the logo alone.


----------



## Occam

FSTO said:
			
		

> Air Force and marching? I thought they outlawed that the day they learned to fly!



Not all of us got to be pilots, or aircrew for that matter.  Somebody has to fix the stuff they break! 

I passed one of the "company" posters in the cubicle jungle yesterday.  I don't recall the subject, but it was a photo of the Snowbirds flying in line abreast formation.  Under it, some individual (likely one of the many army types that work in the area) had affixed a sticky note that said "The only place you'll see the Air Force in a straight line".   ;D


----------



## Snakedoc

I don't think this was posted anywhere but it appears that the Royal Canadian Mint is getting onboard with the centennial celebrations with the Canadian Navy's 100th anniversery being the theme for its 2010 Silver Dollar.

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/January2010/06/c6650.html

Looks like all those nagging e-mails to the Mint paid off!  I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Hawk

I've never bought coins before - where do I buy one?

Hawk


----------



## Neill McKay

Hawk said:
			
		

> I've never bought coins before - where do I buy one?



Try the post office.  They usually carry this kind of thing.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae

gcclarke said:
			
		

> someone wants to foot the bill for one of those swords for me?


I got one of the miniature swords (aka letter opener) and quite like it.  1/10 the cost of the full size one and will probably be more useful in the long run ;-)


----------



## Hawk

Thanks, N. McKay - I have to go to the post office tomorrow - I'll check.

Hawk


----------



## kratz

If you are comfortable shopping online, the mint sells coins/sets online as well. Here is the link to the CNC coins.


----------



## Sub_Guy

The gold plated coin is a nice piece of work, but I think an enamel coin would look even better, if there are any other coin collecting geeks out there you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

That coin looks kinda big!!! Where do I put it!!!!
I degress!!!
I just rec`d my order from that  ``other`` supplier of CNC swag (link is earlier in this topic) and quality is fantastic with the cost being roughly a half to two thirds of the CANEX site.  I will probably drop up to the CNC Office here next DWAD with my shirt, jacket and ball cap with the alternate logo to see what the good Captains response is!

On another topic - Has anyone tried volunteering for these Namesake city presentations. A call came out to MARLANT and I seem to keep running in to roadblocks - the last one being there is no money (duh!). For one, I have even volunteered to make my own way there because I visit my mom 8-10 times a year (Barrie) so absolutely no cost to anyone and I still get no response on my wish to volunteer. This whole CNC thing is downright frustrating at times.


----------



## tree hugger

Barrie may be covered off by a reserve unit, most likely York.  NRD's all over are being tasked to reach out to the namesake cities.  Try contacting MARS as he should have some insight on this....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory
HMC Ships Named For Ottawa Area Highlight Naval Centennial
MARP 002/10 - February 8, 2010

OTTAWA, ONT. – Representatives of the Canadian Navy will present framed pictorial histories of three Ottawa area namesake warships and a shore establishment to His Worship Larry O’Brien at an Ottawa City Council meeting on Wednesday, Feb. 10.  Navy Captain Marty Teft, Assistant Chief of Staff Personnel and Training at Maritime Forces Pacific, Cmdr. Frédérick Caron, Commanding Officer of Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship Ottawa and Lt.-Cmdr. Carmen Lapointe, Executive Officer of Ottawa’s Naval Reserve Division, HMCS Carlton will make the presentation to mark the Canadian Naval Centennial at 10 a.m. in Andrew S. Haydon Hall. 

Commemorating the current HMCS Ottawa and her predecessors, Naval Radio Station HMCS Gloucestor and HMC ships Eastview, and Rockliffe, the presentations include a picture of the ship (or shore establishment), the ship’s badge and a short history. 

HMCS Ottawa is a Halifax Class frigate commissioned into the Canadian Navy in 1997.  She is the fourth ship to carry the name Ottawa, but the only ship named for the city of Ottawa; the others being named for the Ottawa River.  HMCS Ottawa sails with Canada’s Pacific Naval Fleet from Esquimalt Harbour near Victoria, B.C.

The River Class frigate, HMCS Eastview was commissioned into the Canadian Navy June 3, 1944.  She was assigned as the Senior Officer’s ship on her first convoy in September and served continuously for the balance of the European War.  She was transferred to the West Coast for conversion for service in the Pacific.  Her refit had barely begun when war ended.  She was paid off in January 1946, and sold in 1947.  Her hull is part of the Oyster Bay, B.C. breakwater.  

HMCS Rockcliffe was an Algerine Class minesweeper built in Port Arthur and commissioned into the Navy Sept. 30, 1944. After working up in Bermuda she was engaged in North Atlantic convoy duty until June 1945.  She escorted the surrendered German submarine U 889 part of the way to Shelburne, N.S. She was paid off from wartime service in July and was transferred to Esquimalt in December where she served as a training ship until being paid off in Aug. 1950 to be sold for scrap ten years later.

Established as a Naval Radio Station in 1943 to track the German submarine fleet, HMCS Gloucestor was commissioned in 1950 as both a training facility and the home of the Special Communications Branch until it was closed in 1972. 

Similar presentations are being made across Canada, to bring attention to the Canadian Naval Centennial and highlight the connection the Navy has with communities large and small in every corner of the country.  Since 1910 Canada has put over 850 warships to sea under the naval ensign. Over 300 ships have been named for communities from coast to coast to coast.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Just did one this past week for HMCS Minas (named for Minasville, NS). Quiet affair-unfortunately not all the fanfare of larger communities but I felt honoured to do it. Apparently Barrie falls under CMS and I was in touch with the Capt(N) doing that one and may 'assist' - Set for 17 May in Barrie. Below is what I submitted to TRIDENT for HMCS Minas, "should" be in this next or the following issue:

On Tuesday, March 9th, just before a lunch break of a meeting of the Municipality of East Hants Executive Committee, I had the honour of making a Namesake Community presentation of a plaque featuring the Second World War Minesweeper HMCS Minas, named for the community of Minasville in the county of East Hants. Accepting the plaque on behalf of his Council was Warden John Patterson, who, himself enlightened the crowd with a short history lesson on a famous Nova Scotian.
Liberal Premier Angus L. MacDonald served his province from 1933 until 1940. In 1940, he was lured to Ottawa and assumed responsibilities as Minister of Defence for Naval Services. He oversaw the creation of a viable Royal Canadian Navy and was instrumental in the development of the convoy system to transport war material to the European front. When hostilities ceased in 1945, Canada yielded the 3rd largest Allied Navy under Minister MacDonald’s tutelage. Returning to Nova Scotia in 1945, his Liberals swept the election winning every single seat. Premier Angus L. MacDonald died while still in Office in 1954.
Work on HMCS Minas was begun in late 1940 at the Burrard Dry Dock Company Ltd in Vancouver, BC. The ship was launched January 22nd, 1941 and commissioned August 2nd, 1941. 
Minas, along with sister ships Bellechasse, Burlington, Chedebucto, Chignecto, Clayoquot, Cowichan, Georgian, Mahone, Malpeque, Mirimichi, Nipigon, Outarde, Quatsino, Quinte, Thunder, Ungava and Wasaga were part of the Royal Navy’s Bangor Class of minesweepers. Only on one occasion was an attempt made to mine the entrance to Halifax Harbour by German minelaying submarines and quickly discovered, all mines were disposed of. Again in 1943, the entrance to St John’s, Newfoundland was mined with the same end result. Also, because of the desperate shortage of escort vessels for the Atlantic convoys, Minas and her ‘sisters’ were re-assigned as ‘Coastal Escorts’ with some actually never being fitted with minesweeping gear. As with all newer ships, their design incorporated many improvements on the original; improvements based on lessons learned in the early stages of the Battle of the Atlantic.
The Battle of the Atlantic, which saw Canadian units heavily engaged start to finish, was the longest lasting single campaign of the Second World War, opening with the sinking of the passenger freighter SS Athenia bound for Montreal on September 3, 1939 and closing with Allied Navy and merchant vessels still slugging it out with German submarines and surface raiders until VE Day; May 8, 1945. 
HMCS Minas arrived in Halifax on October 19th, 1941 and was briefly based at Sydney before transferring to the Newfoundland Escort Force in January 1942. On April 12th, 1942, southeast of Halifax, her crew took off the crew of the sinking merchantman SS Empire Lotus. That November, she was assigned to the Western Local Escort Force (WLEF) and on November 21st, 1942, her crew again rescued survivors, this time from the torpedoed merchantman Empire Sailor. When WLEF was organized into Escort Groups in June of 1943, Minas became a member of W7, transferring to W4 that December. Earmarked for invasion duties, she and sister minesweepers Blairmore, Fort William and Milltown left Halifax on February 20th, 1944 for the U.K. via the Azores as one of four groups of four minesweepers each for a total of 16 vessels. She served with the 31st Minesweeping Flotilla as part of a bigger Armada of over 5000 Allied vessels of various types and sizes supporting over 150,000 ground troops on D-Day; June 6th, 1944. Minas and the nine other Canadian vessels of the 31st Flotilla were assigned primary minesweeping duties to support the American landings at Omaha beach. For many months following the invasion, Minas and her crew were kept busy clearing coastal ports in France and Belgium as Allied troops advanced and re-occupied them. At war’s end, Minas remained behind in U.K. waters along with the bulk of Canadian minesweepers to then clear Allied ports of mines through to the fall of 1945. Returning to Canada, she was paid off into Reserve status in October 1946.
Reacquired in 1952 and recommissioned on March 15th, 1955 for training purposes, Minas spent that summer on the Great Lakes before leaving for the west coast. Finally paid off November 7th, 1955 at Esquimalt, her crew brought sister minesweeper HMCS Sault Ste Marie back to Halifax. Minas was sold in August 1958 for scrap and broken up in Seattle, Washington. 
Minesweepers of the Royal Canadian Navy, Ken MacPherson

Asked what my connection to the community was, I initially felt a moment of panic as in reality I had no personal connection but then I began thinking - I have now lived the bulk of my adult life and half of my entire life in this province I have come to call home. When the idea for plaque presentations to namesake communities was first mentioned, I started looking at communities I knew were small and may not necessarily have current serving members representing them. When the call went out for volunteers for presentations, aside from communities I did have connections with, I also volunteered for some of the smaller ones; Minasville (HMCS Minas) among them. It was therefore, a special privilege for me to represent those no longer among us in my adoptive home province and my study of the minesweeper HMCS Minas as well as my new found knowledge of East Hants, has created a personal bond I suspect will be with me for the rest of my days.


----------



## Hawk

I had to go to the main branch post office in Winnipeg yesterday and while I was there I bought a Navy Centennial proof silver dollar. Its truly beautiful and well worth the cost! 

Hawk


----------



## Pat in Halifax

This just in:
Now available in the CANEX Outlets:


		HMCS SACKVILLE Commemorative Collector's Coin - $46.99

		CNC Pewter Pin (authorized for wear on Unifrom) - $4.49

Note: The pewter pin is slightly larger than the issue one but barely noticable even if 2 people are standing side by side with the 2 different ones - I know!


----------



## ctjj.stevenson

For those people who are interested... the Naval Centennial Flag is now on sale: www.flagshop.com. 

Cheers!


----------



## FSTO

Has anyone seen the new Canadian Navy Centennial Advertisement? Its not too bad.


----------



## Hawk

Saw it last night. I thought it was great!

Hawk


----------



## gwp

FSTO said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the new Canadian Navy Centennial Advertisement? Its not too bad.


You can see it on line on the recruiting website. 

http://www.forces.ca/navycentennial/

A purist would say that it is a year early as the RCN was not created until August 1911.  Initially the Navy was known as the Canadian Naval Service or operationally as Canadian Naval Forces.  Officers used the initials CNF after their name until the Royal designation was approved by HM George V 15 months later.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Most of the stuff they have come up with so far I am not too keen on, but I like this ad.


----------



## kratz

Someone (no names, no pack drill), bought us the small CNC logo magnets. The damned things started peeling on the first warm day after winter.  :threat: They want to advertise the event and take my $2.38 (for two), the least they could do is ensure the quality of the products the CNC name is attached to.

My homemade magnet, with the free CNC sticker has never peeled in the 5 weeks of tempature changes and car washes.


----------



## Antoine

Is anyone here who is going to be in Victoria on 4th of May for the celebration? 

I am thinking about the BBQ that could be a good time if the weather is nice!

www.downtownvictoria.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=221&Itemid=248



> On May 4th, Canada's Navy will mark its 100th anniversary of service to our country.  The following aspects of the celebration will take place in Downtown Victoria:
> Freedom of the City Parade
> Beginning at 10 am, our local naval forces will exercise their right to Freedom of the City and parade with a guard under arms, drums drumming and flags flying.  All Maritime Forces Pacific military personnel will take part, led by Rear-Admiral Tyrone Pile, Commander Maritime Forces Pacific, and the parade includes the Naden Band and a Guard of Honour.  They will march to City Hall, where there will be a Freedom of the City Ceremony to commemorate the important history linking the Navy and the City of Victoria.
> Homecoming Statue Unveiling
> To celebrate this historic occasion, a group of local citizens (along with currently serving and retired naval personnel) have raised funds to erect a statue adjacent to the Visitor Information Centre at Wharf & Government.  "The Homecoming Statue" will help signify the historic link between the Navy and the community and portrays that most joyous & magical of occasions - when a sailor returns home to his family and community.  The Homecoming, created by well-known local artist Nathan Scott, will be the visible and permanent link between the Navy and its home community.  This unveiling event will start at 12 noon.
> GREAT NAVY BBQ
> Music, magic, and celebration will be the order of the day on this, the 100th anniversary of the Canadian Navy.  The downtown community is invited to join in the celebration as the DVBA, Esquimalt Lions, and Royal Oak Centennial Rotary dish up 3000 hot-dogs and drinks in Centennial Square from 11:30 am - 1 pm.  The Great Navy BBQ is made possible through a partnership of the DVBA, City of Victoria, Esquimalt Lions Club, Royal Oak Centennial Rotary Club, and through the generosity of Sysco Foods, Coca Cola, and many enthusiastic downtown volunteers.
> The barbeque will open officially with greetings from DVBA chair Scott Hoadley, Mayor Dean Fortin, and Admiral Tyrone Pile.  Throughout the event there will be face painting and magicians will wander and perform in the crowd.  Chikoro Marimba will perform on Spirit Stage from 11:30 to 1:00 and will be joined by Shane King at 12:15 for some mainstage magic.  The Navy and the Maritime Museum will also have information tents set up so members of the public can find out more about the Navy's past and present.  The Maritime Museum's tent will also have entertainer Captain Jack.
> Come along and join the fun ...as long as the hot-dogs last.


----------



## Hawk

The Chronicle Herald online has a slide show of Canadian Navy 100 Years at http://thechronicleherald.ca/

Hawk


----------



## medicineman

Antoine said:
			
		

> Is anyone here who is going to be in Victoria on 4th of May for the celebration?
> 
> I am thinking about the BBQ that could be a good time if the weather is nice!
> 
> www.downtownvictoria.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=221&Itemid=248



I'll be there...in green  ;D.

MM


----------



## Antoine

I'll be there if I get the good to go from my boss.
Come early because I love BBQ and I have a big hungry French appetite  ;D


----------



## Nuggs

Antoine said:
			
		

> Is anyone here who is going to be in Victoria on 4th of May for the celebration?
> 
> I am thinking about the BBQ that could be a good time if the weather is nice!



I'll be there, marching of course.

Should be an interesting gaggle


----------



## catalyst

I too will be there, marching with MARPAC HQ (as the RCSU HQ is an integral unit of MARPAC) in the first group and in green 

Army.ca does NavyDay?


----------



## medicineman

Crockett said:
			
		

> I'll be there, marching of course.
> 
> Should be an interesting gaggle



Should be good for a laugh or six...I'd consider wearing ballistic eyewear if you're marching  :.

MM


----------



## Snakedoc

Centennial video looks great, but I suspect this has more to do with the fact it was created by the recruiting people (or whatever company this is outsourced to) rather than the centennial committee.


----------



## catalyst

medicineman said:
			
		

> Should be good for a laugh or six...I'd consider wearing ballistic eyewear if you're marching  :.
> 
> MM



They made us do drill practices..............apparently we have quite a few ncms who last stepped on a parade square 20 years ago!


----------



## medicineman

The only one of my troops that had to do a practice was the one on the colour guard - the other ones are going in cold...

MM


----------



## Nuggs

medicineman said:
			
		

> The only one of my troops that had to do a practice was the one on the colour guard - the other ones are going in cold...
> 
> MM



Yeah I believe it was only the band and the honour guard that practiced. Everyone else is winging it.


----------



## catalyst

Apparently my CO is a guard commander


----------



## medicineman

All I know was that there was standing room only in the MIR waiting room - ie, right outside my office - with world record amounts of "All of a sudden, I can't do Parade-itis"...or so it would seem  :.

Base Duty WO (or POOD as the fish people here call it) tonight - already going to be great as there's a roughly 70km/h breeze reeking havoc with the flags, one of the people on watch tonight failed to arrive/call in (already duly noted to the appropriate people, hehehehehehe) and have had 3 lockouts, all by dinner.  Hope I can get some boot polishing in for tomorrow...

MM


----------



## Nuggs

medicineman said:
			
		

> All I know was that there was standing room only in the MIR waiting room - ie, right outside my office - with world record amounts of "All of a sudden, I can't do Parade-itis"...or so it would seem  :.
> 
> Base Duty WO (or POOD as the fish people here call it) tonight - already going to be great as there's a roughly 70km/h breeze reeking havoc with the flags, one of the people on watch tonight failed to arrive/call in (already duly noted to the appropriate people, hehehehehehe) and have had 3 lockouts, all by dinner.  Hope I can get some boot polishing in for tomorrow...
> 
> MM



In that case, I am not just down the hall.

*waves hand*

These are no the ODs your looking for.


----------



## medicineman

Lol  - we did snag someone who wandered in off the street in uniform to take over - sent a little note of appreciation the RCPO to get him off duty for awhile (I hope).

MM


----------



## Nuggs

If there is one thing I've learned, it's that the rest of my time in will be spent learning.

Newest lesson:

Never let it be known that you're the one guy in the block that can actually tie a full windsor knot the night before the parade.


----------



## medicineman

Should see if there is a site on youtube and direct people there.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy

From the PM's web site:


> On the recommendation of the Government of Canada a Royal Proclamation has been issued to designate today, May 4, as Canadian Navy Centennial Day.  Text of the Royal Proclamation, the first issued by Prime Minister Harper’s Government, follows:
> 
> ELIZABETH THE SECOND, by the Grace of God of the United Kingdom, Canada and Her other Realms and Territories QUEEN, Head of the Commonwealth, Defender of the Faith,
> 
> (signature)
> 
> Deputy Attorney General
> 
> Proclamation text
> 
> To all to whom these presents shall come or whom the same may in any way concern,
> 
> Greeting:
> 
> A PROCLAMATION
> 
> Whereas Canada's navy has loyally and dutifully served Canada and Canadians for a century;
> 
> Whereas May 4, 2010 marks the one-hundredth anniversary of the granting of royal assent to the Naval Service Act, which authorized the creation of a navy for Canada;
> 
> Whereas the men and women who have served in Canada's naval forces, both regular and reserve, over the past century have embodied the virtues of courage, commitment and sacrifice in the defence of Canada and Canadian interests, and in the advancement of peace and security around the world;
> 
> Whereas it is desirable to build and strengthen in Canadians an appreciation for their navy and to promote the role of the navy in a maritime nation like Canada;
> 
> And whereas, by Order in Council P.C. 2010-477 of April 21, 2010, Her Excellency the Governor General in Council has ordered that a proclamation do issue declaring May 4, 2010 as "Canadian Navy Centennial Day";
> 
> Now know you that We, by and with the advice of Our Privy Council for Canada, do by this Our Proclamation declare May 4, 2010 as "Canadian Navy Centennial Day".
> 
> Of all which Our loving subjects and all others whom these presents may concern are hereby required to take notice and to govern themselves accordingly.
> 
> In testimony whereof, We have caused this Our Proclamation to be published and the Great Seal of Canada to be hereunto affixed.


----------



## medicineman

Went to the FOC parade in Victoria today - was a little chilly, but otherwise nice weather.  Looked pretty good, though I'm sure the Formation CPO1 might be having a few words with a few (at least 3 that I saw) guard commanders who neglected to salute and "Eyes Right"  the dais as they marched past...the Mayor was standing there with this four headed alien look on his face that was quite priceless as the guards wandered on by.  But maybe I'm just nit picking...

MM


----------



## catalyst

It was good times and hte parade practice for us paid off 

I missed the eyes left by the legislature - couldn't hear our comd but i wans't the only one...........

I may go to the wardroom this PM for my spirit issue.


----------



## medicineman

You can see if the C&PO's will issue you my tot if you like...have teenager problems to deal with.  Besides, you walked, I watched.  So you actually practiced????!!!! >

MM


----------



## Dissident

Anyone got pictures? I should be pretty easy to spot: Red beret and green uniform in a sea of navy uniform and white caps!


----------



## jollyjacktar

The weather today in Halifax was perfect.  It was warm, sunny and the whole thing went off from a spectator's POV nicely.  With the exception of the news of PO2 Blake, it was a day I will be happy to remember.


----------



## catalyst

medicineman said:
			
		

> You can see if the C&PO's will issue you my tot if you like...have teenager problems to deal with.  Besides, you walked, I watched.  So you actually practiced????!!!! >
> 
> MM



Yup - the CO made us have a parade practice so we looked 'good'. We had a lot of staff who hadnt been on parade in oh, 20 years.


----------



## medicineman

The colour guard looked really good from where I was right across from the dais, as did the first few platoons coming through...started getting a little caterpillarish the last few but hey, when you have 2-3k marching, it tends to do that after awhile.  It was funny looking up Douglas St - looked like a gazillion aspirins bobbing up the road in ranks  ;D.

MM


----------



## Pat in Halifax

I had been talking to the good Capt(N) but unfortunately, my reasons for visiting Barrie are no longer - I went up for my mom's funeral 1 May.  My name is still in for Churchill, Manitoba but I KNOW that one is a long shot!


----------



## kratz

Pat,
Sorry to hear the news.

The concert was 2 hours, including intermission. Free CDs of the music and other items were available to the public. The mix of music was entertaining and lively. It was a nice evening out. Between now and the fall, I will probably here them play again another three times.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Remember this?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/83325/post-879972.html#msg879972






Well, now for the name....


> Hi there!
> 
> I am the Navy's new Mascot!!!
> 
> Thank you for visiting my Internet page; here is where I will communicate my activities to you. For now, my site does not have a lot of information, but me and my friends are working hard to provide you a lot of interesting information. Continue to visit my page, you will see, it will improve rapidly
> 
> A small service from you…
> 
> I would need your help to find a name for myself; at the moment, I have none.
> 
> How would you call me?
> 
> 1-You can write your suggestion by e-mail at the following address:
> 
> navres_mascot@forces.gc.ca
> 
> 2-You can also print and fill out the coupon below and mail it to me at the following address:
> 
> Navy Mascot
> 
> Naval Reserve Headquarters
> Public Affairs section (N02 PA) 3rd floor
> 112 Dalhousie St.
> Québec, QC, G1K 4C1
> 
> 3- Keep in mind my name (the one you suggest) must:
> 
> - have a bilingual consonance; and
> 
> - be related to the sea and/or the Navy’s environment/history.
> 
> 4- The unveiling of my name will be on September 16, 2010.
> 
> Don’t forget to visit my Internet page again to learn my name



En français ici.

And what kind of a dog is this?  From the Statement of Work:


> .... His personality will be that of an average young boy of no particular age.  He will be clean living, fun loving, bashful around girls, polite, brave and clever.  He will not be a clown, nor silly or dumb.  He would never lose his temper or do anything dishonest or sneaky.  His age will vary with the situation.  When he is around children he will always be happy.  He likes to have fun around children and has all the energy and curiosity of a young boy.  Among dignitaries, he will be extremely humble and will politely shake hands ....


----------



## PMedMoe

Looks more like a black lion.   ;D


----------



## Occam

Needs a name that works in both English and French, eh?

"Scopolamine" gets my vote.   ;D


----------



## 57Chevy

I thought this would be a good place to post the "Canadian Naval Centennial" future events list for planning purposes. Although it could stand alone. Please move if deemed appropriate.

Canadian Naval Centennial     (enter on link then click on event for more details)

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/centennial/3/3-c_eng.asp

 Event   Location   Date  
Commemorative Coin  ON - Ottawa  2010  
Canadian Naval Centennial Rose  ON - Toronto  2010  
Corvette Building Competition  NS - Halifax  2010  
Historical Conference  NS - Halifax  2010  
International Fleet Review  BC - Victoria  2010-06-09 to 2010-06-14  
International Fleet Review Week  NS - Halifax  2010-06-28 to 2010-07-02  
Canadian National Exhibition  ON - Toronto  2010-08  
Canadian Naval Centennial Ball  NS - Halifax  2010-08-07  
Canadian Naval Centennial Ball  BC - Victoria  2010-10-28  
RCN Benevolent Fund Project  National  2010  
Traveling Road Show  National  2010-05-01 to 2010-11-30  
Former HMCS Annapolis Placement  BC - Howe Sound  2010 Fall  
National Dragon Boat Race  ON - Ottawa  2010  
RCNC/RRMC Bell Repatriation  BC - Victoria  2010-09-10 to 2010-09-12  
PNE Canadian Naval Centennial Tattoo  BC - Vancouver  2010-09-04  
NOAC Conference & AGM 2010  NS - Halifax  2010-07-01 to 2010-07-04  
   
Royal Nova Scotia International Tattoo  NS - Halifax  2010-06-30 to 2010-07-08  
Point Pleasant Park Signage  NS - Halifax  2010 Summer  
Dedication Ceremonies – Public Parks  NS - Halifax  2010 Summer  
Sail Training Vessel Tuna  NS - Halifax  2010 Summer  
The Canadian International Military Tattoo  ON - Hamilton  2010-06-13 to 2010-06-14  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, Canadian Forces Fleet School Québec  QC - Québec City  2010-09-18  
Open House  ON - Kingston  2010-06-21  
Manitoba Military Tattoo  MB - Winnipeg  2010-10-24  
Rememberance Day Parade  QC - Rimouski  2010-11-07  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, HMCS DISCOVERY  BC - Vancouver  2010-09-18  
Ceremony of the Flags  ON - Windsor  2010-07-23 to 2010-07-25  
Freedom Of The City  QC - Sept-Îles  2010-10-15  
Canada Day  BC - Victoria  2010-07-01  
Freedom Of The City  QC - Québec City  2010-10-02  
Sourdough Raft Race  AB - Edmonton  2010-07-11  
Centennial Dinner  ON - London  2010-09-11  
Warriors Day Parade 
 ON - London  2010-09-11  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, HMCS PREVOST  ON - London  2010-09-18  
Canada Day Celebration  PE - Charlottetown  2010-07-01  
Open House  PE - Charlottetown  2010-10-02  
Freedom Of The City  PE - Charlottetown  2010-10-03  
Canadian Naval Centennial Ball  PE - Charlottetown  2010-10-09  
Remembrance Day Ceremony  PE - Charlottetown  2010-11-11  
Navy Week  PE - Charlottetown  2010-10-02 to 2010-10-09  
Freedom Of The City  QC - Trois-Rivières  2010-09-24  
Colour Party at local sporting events  ON - Hamilton  2010-10-02  
Canada Aviation Museum  ON - Ottawa  2010-01 to 2010-07  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-UP, HMCS QUEEN CHARLOTTE  PE - Charlottetown  2010-09-18  
Oak Tree Planting  PE - Charlottetown  2010-10-04  
Royal Canadian Naval Volunteer Reserve (R.C.N.V.R.) Plaque to be Remounted  ON - Toronto  2010-09  
Canada Day Display  NB - Saint John  2010-07-01  
Freedom Of The City  NB - Saint John  2010-10-16  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, HMCS BRUNSWICKER  NB - Saint John  2010-09-18  
Run the Rock  NL - St. John's  2010 Summer  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, HMCS MONTCALM  QC - Québec City  2010-09-18  
Art Exhibition  NS - Halifax  2010-05-04 to 2010-07-16  
International Fleet Review  NS - Halifax  2010-06-29  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, HMCS CARLETON  ON - Ottawa  2010-09-18  
Open House  QC - Saguenay City  2010-07-03 to 2010-07-25  
Canada Day  QC - Sept-Îles  2010-07-01  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up, HMCS MALAHAT  BC - Victoria  2010-09-18  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up  AB - Edmonton  2010-09-18  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up  PE - Charlottetown  2010-09-18  
Naval Stampede Breakfast  AB - Calgary  2010-07-02  
HMCS CALGARY Cup Regatta  AB - Calgary  2010-09-12  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up  AB - Calgary  2010-09-26  
Canadian Naval Centennial Ball  AB - Calgary  2010-10-23  
HMCS TECUMSEH Band Christmas Concert  AB - Calgary  2010-12-12  
Salute to the Navy  BC - Victoria  2010-06-13  
TD Great Canadien Shoreline Clean-Up  SK - Saskatoon  2010-09-18  
Dinner  SK - Saskatoon  2010-11-06  
Civic Remembrance Day  SK - Saskatoon  2010-11-11  
Freedom of the City / Sunset Ceremony  ON - Toronto  2010-09-03  
NOAC Centennial Ball  ON - Toronto  2010-10-23  
Great Lakes Deployment - Ships Visit  ON - Toronto  2010-09-02 to 2010-09-07  
Toronto Fleet Week & International Air Show  ON - Toronto  2010-09-02 to 2010-09-07  
TD Great Canadian Shoreline Clean-Up  ON - Toronto  2010-09-18  
Canadian Naval Centennial Ball  ON - Toronto  2010-10-23  
Street Banners  ON - Toronto  2010-07 to 2010-08  
Renaming Ceremony at the Canadian Forces Naval Engineering School  NS - Halifax  2010-07-09  
Navy 5K and 10K Run - Centennial Edition  NS - Halifax  2010-08-22  
Canadian Naval Centennial Dockyard Tours  BC - Victoria  2010-02-01 to 2010-08-21  
Family Day  BC - Victoria  2010-06  
Victoria Symphony Splash "Salute to the Navy"  BC - Victoria  2010-08-01  
CNC Navy 10K Run  BC - Victoria  2010-08-15  
Homecoming  BC - Victoria  2010-09  
"Royal Tea: Salute to the Naval Centennial"  BC - Victoria  2010-10-13  
Centennial Airshow  QC - Quebec City  2010-06-12 to 2010-06-13  
Centennial Airshow  QC - St-Georges  2010-06-24  
Centennial Airshow  NB - Charlo  2010-06-26  
Centennial Airshow  BC - Dawson Creek  2010-07-21  
Centennial Airshow  AB - Lethbridge  2010-07-24 to 2010-07-25  
Centennial Airshow  AB - Wetaskiwin  2010-08-07 to 2010-08-08  
Centennial Airshow  BC - Abbotsford  2010-08-13 to 2010-08-15  
Centennial Airshow  ON - Windsor  2010-08-21 to 2010-08-22  
Centennial Airshow  QC - Val d'Or  2010-08-28 to 2010-08-29  
Centennial Airshow  ON - Windsor  2010-09-04 to 2010-09-06  
Centennial Airshow  NS - Shearwater  2010-09-11 to 2010-09-12  
Spirit Walk  ON - Guelph  2010-09-12  
Arrival of Navy Vessels to Burrard Inlet and Pacific Coast Terminal and Sail Pass  BC - Port Moody  2010-07-02  
Pacific Coast Terminal Open House and Navy Ship Viewing  BC - Port Moody  2010-07-03  
Closing Ceremonies  BC - Port Moody  2010-10-02  
Halifax Public Gardens - Summer Concert Series  NS - Halifax  2010-09-05  
Travelling Road Show  NS - Sydney  2010-07-31  
Travelling Road Show  QC - Québec City  2010-08-26  
Travelling Road Show  QC - Trois-Rivières  2010-09-15  
Travelling Road Show  QC - Saguenay City  2010-09-17  
Travelling Road Show  QC - Sept-Îles  2010-09-19  
Travelling Road Show  NB - Edmondston  2010-09-21  
Travelling Road Show  NB - Fredericton  2010-10-13  
Travelling Road Show  NB - Saint John  2010-10-15  
Travelling Road Show  PE - Summerside  2010-10-10  
Naval Reunion HMCS BRUNSWICKER  NB - Saint John  2010-07-30 to 2010-08-02  
The Dalhousie Art Gallery  NS - Halifax  2010-05-21 to 2010-08-04 
Naval Air Display  ON - Mount Hope  2010-05-21 to 2010-08-04 
Decoration Day  ON - Manitoulin Island  2010-05-21 to 2010-08-04


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Saw the dog today (Don't know if he has a name yet), We almost had one of the instructors talked into doing this stint for Halifax but he claimed if he did it, he was going to stop at every fire hydrant and p*** on it - and knowing him, he probably would have! For those unawares, he is a Newfoundland dog - The mascot, not the instructor!......


----------



## kratz

I had a couple of photos from my trip to the IFR that do not fit with that topic, but they are CNC related.

The CNC garden at Windsor Park, part of Formation Halifax






and the C&PO Mess CNC Memorial positioned next to the Halifax Port Authority


----------



## Pusser

Interesting that the C&POs Association chose to use the pre-1949 badge of the RCN (only nine maple leaves).


----------



## George Wallace

Pusser said:
			
		

> Interesting that the C&POs Association chose to use the pre-1949 badge of the RCN (only nine maple leaves).



Same for the crown; what many refer to as "the King's Crown", as opposed to the one we have for Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar

The monument is to commemorate events of the Battle of the Atlantic, the Second one I assume even though it is not clear... I think it is very
appropriate to use the badge the men fought and died under during that time and not one that came after


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Ya - There probably should have been a second photo of the other side which lists all World War II RCN losses. That would explain the "Kings Crown" when they were all *HIS* Majesty's Canadian Ships.


----------



## kratz

Students at CFSATE were asked to produce 13 CNC posters. Here are three of them:


----------



## Alea

Hi,

For those interested in visiting the HMCS Fredericton, the ship will be in Montreal this Saturday, Sunday and Monday. 

Here's the link... and enjoy your visit 

http://www.forces.ca/fredericton2010/index.html#

Alea


----------



## Pusser

Alea said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> For those interested in visiting *the* *HMCS Fredericton*, the ship will be in Montreal this Saturday, Sunday and Monday.



Just a few points on form and format (and please take no offence, for none is intended):

In proper Canadian military writing style, ships' names are always written in full capitals.  Civilian publications tend to use italics.  

We don't refer to ships as "the HMCS FREDERICTON."  It's just "HMCS FREDERICTON."  If you think about it, you would never say, "the Her Majesty's Canadian Ship FREDERICTON," so "the HMCS FREDERICTON" is also incorrect.  To say "I'm going to visit the FREDERICTON" is not too bad, but it's better to say, "I'm going to visit FREDERICTON."  Unfortunately, the fact that many of our ships are also named for places, makes things a bit confusing, so it's good to remember the capitalization rule above.  Please also note, that these rules do not apply in French.

A few other things that didn't come up in the above post, but are good to know nonetheless:

Ships' captains may be referred to by their ships' names.  For example, "the Admiral met with FREDERICTON, MONTREAL and ST JOHNS," means that he had a meeting with three of his commanding officers.  "The Admiral visited FREDERICTON, MONTREAL and ST JOHNS," means that he went on board those ships.  When challenging a small boat (i.e. "Ahoy there") if the response, "FREDERICTON" is received, it means that the Captain of FREDERICTON is in the boat.

We sail *in* ships NOT *on* ships.  I had an XO years ago who threatened to make anyone who referred to sailing on the ship sling a hammock on the upper decks and never be allowed to go inside.

When speaking of several ships, we say, "HMC Ships FREDERICTON and MONTREAL" or if speaking in more general terms, simply "HMC Ships."  We never say, "HMCS ships."  It's similar for "HMC Dockyard."


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Ha ha - If you know who I am, you are likely shocked I left that one alone!..but alas, it is true. I especially cringe though when I see said faux pas in our own Chronicle Herald.
NOTE - I do not  let that one go!!
All that aside, good to see FRE's crew in a slightly more 'relaxed' sailing environment that they were previously!


----------



## Alea

Pusser,

Thank you for the lesson, I'll try not to forget it.



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Just a few points on form and format (and please take no offence, for none is intended):



No offence taken at all although I am completely aware of my lacks of knowledge concerning the English language and its "little tricks".



> In proper Canadian military writing style, ships' names are always written in full capitals.



On the link from the CF, http://www.forces.ca/fredericton2010/index.html#, HMCS is capitalized but Fredericton is italicized so I was wondering, which is the right way?



> We don't refer to ships as "the HMCS FREDERICTON."  It's just "HMCS FREDERICTON."  If you think about it, you would never say, "the Her Majesty's Canadian Ship FREDERICTON," so "the HMCS FREDERICTON" is also incorrect.



If I think about it no, I would not say "the Her Majesty's..." and to tell you the truth I had no idea that HMCS referred to "Her Majesty's Canadian Ship" now that I know, I also realize that I wrote it wrong in the french forum since in French, NCSM, Navire canadien de sa majesté, would stand for HMCS.



> Please also note, that these rules do not apply in French.



Granted. 
Our French rules are different when it comes to capitalization (and a lot of other things also) and we refere to frigates as "elle", "une frégate" since it is a feminine noum... but I'm not sure if we would say "she" or "her" in English.

Alea


----------



## MARS

Alea,

Don't sweat it.  It has been discussed, and  - like the Matrix -  will be discussed again here


----------



## Occam

Alea said:
			
		

> Our French rules are different when it comes to capitalization (and a lot of other things also) and we refere to frigates as "elle", "une frégate" since it is a feminine noum... but I'm not sure if we would say "she" or "her" in English.



Naval warships are always referred to in the feminine.  "She's a fine ship", "Her boilers are shot".

Also, see this explanation.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Occam said:
			
		

> Naval warships are always referred to in the feminine.  "She's a fine ship", "Her boilers are shot".
> 
> Also, see this explanation.



Depends upon the culture.  Russians go the male route for their ships.


----------



## Occam

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Depends upon the culture.  Russians go the male route for their ships.



Well, I learned something today.  After doing a bit of reading, it appears the French do the same.


----------



## Pusser

Unlike many other languages, English does not actually classify most of its nouns into masculine feminine or neuter.  Not that it really matters because verbs and adjectives do not agree with nouns based on gender anyway.  Ships are "she" in English, simply by custom and because we who have gone down to the sea in ships know full well that they are living entities with fickle personalities that wear this honour well.

Most nouns in English are actually neuter and the only ones that are masculine or feminine are those that refer to a living thing that actually is biologically masculine or feminine (e.g. ewe, ram, sow, boar, cow, bull, doe, buck, dominator, dominatrix,...)


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae

Alea said:
			
		

> On the link from the CF, http://www.forces.ca/fredericton2010/index.html#, HMCS is capitalized but Fredericton is italicized so I was wondering, which is the right way?


The CF has posted the following on the Canadian Naval Centennial website:

1)    A Canadian warship is known in writing as H.M.C.S. _Buckingham_ or HMCS _Buckingham_, even, the _Buckingham_; but a ship’s name should never appear in quotation marks. The name when used for the designated class is not in italic and only the first letter is capitalized. In the Department of National Defence documents, names of ships are written entirely in upper case and are not italicized: HMCS HALIFAX. 
Ref: The Canadian Style – A guide to writing and editing. Dundurn Press Limited, Toronto, 1997, p.107.


----------



## Alea

Occam said:
			
		

> Well, I learned something today.  After doing a bit of reading, it appears the French do the same.



Yes we do "the same" as the Russians but not for all ships. For example, a boat will be "un bateau" in French but a frigate or a shuttle boat will be referred to as "une frégate", "une navette".

Thank you for the link you provided. I now understand why a ship is a "she/her" in English 

Alea


----------



## kratz

As part of the CNC events, starting tomorrow you may see more Naval uniforms around Toronto through the long weekend.

HMCS YORK will exercise the privilege, Freedom of the City, 3 Sept 2010 at Nathan Phillips Square.
Spectators are requested to please be seated by 1845hrs.

Associated with this event, 2 - 6 Sept 2010 will be Navy Week in Toronto. There will be many events hosted around the city and many city owned attractions are waiving admission prices to those in uniform. Confirm with your unit if CO authorizes dress of the day.


----------



## Journeyman

HMCS FREDERICTON just arrived in Kingston. 

The place is awash with........RMC cadets -- elbowing tourists and potential recruits aside.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Maybe FREDDY's FP CPO2 needs to go out and do a little 'elbowing' right back!!!!
That is unfortunate but happenned when I was there (in Kingston) a couple years ago with HAL. A reporter from my home town newspaper almost got bumped by someone in uniform. I was proud when she told me how she 'took a stand'!!


----------



## medicineman

Journeyman said:
			
		

> HMCS FREDERICTON just arrived in Kingston.
> 
> The place is awash with........RMC cadets -- elbowing tourists and potential recruits aside.



Kaydets from RMC being rude??!!  Say it isn't so  .

MM


----------



## blacktriangle

I just want to take this chance to again thank the crew of the Freddy (and one MS in particular for the "real tour") for having a few of us landlocked types aboard yesterday. It was a great time for all. I will certainly put my name in for a tour on a ship when I am eligible...the beer prices are certainly right!


----------



## The Bread Guy

First, there was the bid for a poochie mascot.

Then, the search for a name.

And the winning name is.....


> The Canadian navy is proud to introduce *SONAR*, the new naval mascot. SONAR, who is based on a Newfoundland dog, was “recruited” into the navy in 2010 as part of the Canadian navy’s centennial celebrations.
> 
> The name SONAR was chosen from a cross-Canada contest which encouraged youth to submit potential names. From the hundreds of names received, Vice-Admiral Dean McFadden, Chief of the Maritime Staff, chose the name SONAR. “Naming our mascot SONAR captures the proud history of the Canadian navy and its role in anti-submarine warfare,” said VAdm McFadden, “and it being a Newfoundland dog, it denotes the characteristics we hold important; being ever vigilant, watchful, protective and loyal.”
> 
> Ship’s mascots, especially dogs, have been part of navies since the first ships sailed from their home ports. Used for many purposes, including security and companionship for crews, mascots are important members of any navy. SONAR will be used to help foster relationships with people across the country, acting as a proud ambassador for the Canadian navy.



Welcome, SONAR, to the CF Family!


----------



## Edward Campbell

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_ is an article About A new Navy monument in Ottawa, being built to commemorate the Naval Centennial in 2010:
> --------------------------
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Ottawa+navy+monument/1195677/story.html
> 
> Ottawa to get $2M navy monument
> *NCC expected to OK historic Richmond Landing for memorial in honour of service’s centennial*
> 
> BY RANDY BOSWELL, THE OTTAWA CITIZEN
> 
> JANUARY 20, 2009
> 
> OTTAWA — The federal government is set to approve construction of a $2-million monument celebrating the 100th anniversary of the Canadian navy at a storied site in downtown Ottawa, just upstream from Parliament Hill next to the new Canadian War Museum.
> 
> The monument, to be built next year in honour of the 1910 beginnings of a Canadian naval force independent of British control, is being developed by the naval branch of the Canadian Forces and the National Capital Commission.
> 
> ...




And the RCN Monument has been defaced by vandals ...







Reports: here and here.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Even without the tag on it, it is one sorry looking monument.  Kindergarten kids could have come up with a better design, I bet.


----------

